# Meaty beard!



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

So, im starting Thomas on raw food. He's already developing a little staining on his chin. I need recommendation for a safe shampoo for cream coloured fur. Just to give a little wash from time to time to keep on top of it so it doesn't properly stain.
Any tips please?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I use Anju Beaute on mine and it's great, but expensive. F1R2 also do a very good shampoo. Glad you mentioned the staining though. I was considering raw for a treat, although have my reservations anyway, but now am not so sure I'll try it.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I think if you fed chunks of raw chicken or turkey it would be fine (better than mince too), try putting on plate or mat rather than bowl perhaps. I'm going to try that.
This is mince in a bowl thats done it so his chin is right in it.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

It was mince I was going to try. Mine think I'm offering them poison if I offer chunks, an djust don't touch the stuff.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Can anyone else advise of a product to remove staining which I can get hold of a bit easier? I'm just worried if I don't get to work on his chin it will stain for good. It's a very light Mark at moment so just want to keep on top of it.

Any effective natural cleaners that could help?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

carly87 said:


> I use Anju Beaute on mine and it's great, but expensive. F1R2 also do a very good shampoo. Glad you mentioned the staining though. I was considering raw for a treat, although have my reservations anyway, but now am not so sure I'll try it.


The F1R2 Snowburst one?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Would a bi carb solution work? I use that on everything!!
It's used in baking so can't be that bad can it...?


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

there is a product called "diamond eyes" available from good pet stores.. mainly used to aid in the removal of tear stains on white/light coloured dogs

saves bathing all the time.. just dap/wipe with a cotton wool pad.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yep, the Snowburst one. The Anju colour one is also fab.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Update - the trusty bi carb paste seems to be helping. 
Of course I made sure he didn't get it in his mouth and rinse him very well.

Oh I love that stuff... Now, off to scrub my sink with what's leftover


----------

